# Good Time Cello Orchestra (demo)



## Guy Bacos (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is a lighter disney-esque demo for cello orchestra and harp. 

Good Time Cello Orchestra

Cello Library: Dimension Cellos


----------



## Hal (Aug 1, 2013)

i like the style  demo sure sounds very good as always


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Hal, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 4, 2013)

Added another demo. This one, again just cellos + percussion.

Venturous Cello Road


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 4, 2013)

Guy you really are an excellent composer. That's all I have to say


----------



## michaelv (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm almost shocked at the lack of response to this post. The work is ,as always, of the highest order and demonstrates what is possible with samples in a way that few people can achieve. I love both pieces, but gravitate to the second, purely out of personal taste. I love the way you always manage to surprise the listener,Guy, and there's a certain dark, obsessiveness in your music, when you compose in this manner. It's not all jolly, light French frippery, though I always admire your musical wit.

Really brilliant stuff, inspiring me to go further.... 

Well done_ Maestro_


----------



## Saxer (Aug 4, 2013)

beautiful arc of suspense in both tracks... can't give it a short listen: have to hear it all the way through! great!


----------



## rgames (Aug 4, 2013)

I really enjoyed these - the writing was very good. I like this room sound better than some of the other demos I've heard - it seemed appropriate to the music, not too much washy reverb.

I'm still not a big fan of the legatos, though. I just set up the cellos a couple days ago and have been using them a bit. Like the violins, I like the shorts but there's something about the sustains and legato transitions that just don't fit my liking.

rgames


----------



## Arbee (Aug 5, 2013)

Guy Bacos @ Mon Aug 05 said:


> Added another demo. This one, again just cellos + percussion.
> 
> Venturous Cello Road


I can only add my admiration to the others here for the composition of this track Guy! 

As for DS cellos, after a few weeks I still don't find myself reaching for them the way I do the violins, but hopefully I can make peace with them with some different EQ treatment. Even at their "sweetest" they seem to have a brittleness to them that I can't quite come to grips with. Any tips most welcome....

.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 5, 2013)

SilentBob @ Sun Aug 04 said:


> Fascinating music, superb sound.
> 
> Thanks for the many great demos for a great library, not only for the dimension strings, but for all the other libraries from vsl you have done. These are system-sellers.
> 
> I'm excited what you will do with the dimension strings when they are complete. :D



Wow, thank you! I think the complete dimension libraries will be exciting as well.



Stephen Rees @ Sun Aug 04 said:


> Guy you really are an excellent composer. That's all I have to say



I appreciate that Stephen!




michaelv @ Sun Aug 04 said:


> I'm almost shocked at the lack of response to this post. The work is ,as always, of the highest order and demonstrates what is possible with samples in a way that few people can achieve. I love both pieces, but gravitate to the second, purely out of personal taste. I love the way you always manage to surprise the listener,Guy, and there's a certain dark, obsessiveness in your music, when you compose in this manner. It's not all jolly, light French frippery, though I always admire your musical wit.
> 
> Really brilliant stuff, inspiring me to go further....
> 
> Well done_ Maestro_



Thanks Michael! I was almost shocked to see the positive response to Venturous Cello Road. I knew with that ostinato I was going into Zimmerville, and at the end I was saying to myself, I suck at this, better leave that to others.




Saxer @ Sun Aug 04 said:


> beautiful arc of suspense in both tracks... can't give it a short listen: have to hear it all the way through! great!



Thanks for appreciating that side Saxer! 



rgames @ Sun Aug 04 said:


> I really enjoyed these - the writing was very good. I like this room sound better than some of the other demos I've heard - it seemed appropriate to the music, not too much washy reverb.
> 
> I'm still not a big fan of the legatos, though. I just set up the cellos a couple days ago and have been using them a bit. Like the violins, I like the shorts but there's something about the sustains and legato transitions that just don't fit my liking.
> 
> rgames



Thanks Richard!



Arbee @ Mon Aug 05 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Mon Aug 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Added another demo. This one, again just cellos + percussion.
> ...



Thanks! I understand, maybe the next demos might be sweet enough for you.


----------



## michaelv (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't hear this as Mr. Zimmer at all. And ,besides, Mr. Zimmer's "famous" ostinati strings are predated by Stravinsky ( minor 3rd and all) and Bach, before him, and Vivaldi, before him. Shall I go on?

Yours is an altogether ( nearly ) different beast, thankfully. So tired of the populist obstinato minor third and its subsequent and ghastly, irritating infection of so-called trailer music,as is now the fashion.

Once again: great and obtuse work, Sir.


----------



## apessino (Aug 5, 2013)

Fantastic music! Both pieces are full of personality and inspiration, loved both of them. These are more than just sample libraries demos for sure... add a couple more "movements" and you got a great concert piece for celli and percussion! :D


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 6, 2013)

Like I said (on VSL), these Venturous Cellos really do rock! Great work Guy...see, I'm not ALWAYS critical. :wink: 

Congratulations on attaining a level of expression rarely achieved with samples and setting an example that inspires, and we can aspire towards.


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 6, 2013)

I enjoyed both of these, there is a real sense of personality and humour that comes across in the first one especially, which is an amazing achievement considering it's samples


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Madrigal (Aug 8, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!

I particularly liked the second piece. 

I'm very impressed with the realism you were able to pull out of some phrasings and articulations that usually don't sound nice with VIs. o/~


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Madrigal!


----------



## TGV (Aug 11, 2013)

What everyone has said, except what Guy said himself: I heard more of the Kronos Quartet than Zimmer in the second piece.


----------



## parnasso (Aug 12, 2013)

Just want to add my voice here: Guy, big compliments for these two pieces, they are both outstanding compositions, with a very particular style full of personality and very entertaining! The rendition is also very convincing and authentic. You're a truly exceptional composer with surprising creativity and immense skills.


----------



## muzicphiles (Aug 13, 2013)

like it !


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, glad it was entertaining.

ps After writing Venturous Cello Road, I didn't think it was good and decided to make another demo instead which was "Good Time Cello Orchestra", so it came very close to ending in the trash, but then I did a little revision on it and went ahead on submitting it as a demo.


----------

